# Navigator



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Navigator rechargeable watch. On charger, with box and wrist tape. Bought it several years ago, and thought a charge would last a month or so, but three months or longer seems the norm. There are charging lights (red), which change to blue when complete. On the right is a button to light the dial in the dark. Only bought it as something unusual. Probably this type of watch is not produced anywhere....

Mike


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Now that's is something different! Never seen one before but vaguely remember reading about a type of accucell ?? That needed charging up and had a charger and lead. Mr Silverhawk might have more detail.


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

bridgeman said:


> Now that's is something different! Never seen one before but vaguely remember reading about a type of accucell ?? That needed charging up and had a charger and lead. Mr Silverhawk might have more detail.


That would be the rare and short-lived Landeron Accumulator!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> bridgeman said:
> 
> 
> > Now that's is something different! Never seen one before but vaguely remember reading about a type of accucell ?? That needed charging up and had a charger and lead. Mr Silverhawk might have more detail.
> ...


Thank you for that info I was desperately trying to remember the system!


----------

